# When will The Little Couple Start Again?



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

Does anyone know when The Little Couple will start again?


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

I haven't heard, but there is a major developing story in People about Jen that might be holding up the next season.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

MarkofT said:


> I haven't heard, but there is a major developing story in People about Jen that might be holding up the next season.


Yes, it is known that they detected Cancer, but she said that she was going to include that in the show.


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

I'm thinking they'll delay/slow production both to match Jen's energy levels and to maybe not leave the storyline of the cancer as a cliffhanger.


----------

